# FODMAP friendly supplements



## Flax (Jan 31, 2013)

I am looking for supplements who does´t trigger my IBS-C. I'm afraid that the diet of mainly chicken and oats do not cover what I need. Especially if the absorbation of nutrients is lower due to IBS.

Greens, whole food supplements, meal replacement, superfoods - I hope to get some powerful additions to my diet. Any tips?


----------



## Flax (Jan 31, 2013)

Do anyone use supplements at all?


----------

